# Favourite boots?



## imacoy (6 Jul 2003)

Quick question (or poll if you will):

What are the favourite boots for wear in temperate conditions?
--U.S. Desert boot
--Mark 3 combats
--U.S. Jungle black
--U.S. Jungle green
--U.S. Matterhorn-style
--Other ____________

???????????


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jul 2003)

Call me old fashioned, but find the standard Canadian combat boot to be a good all around boot. Gore-tex is good, but not always, fleece lining is good, but not always, canvas sides and vent holes are good, but not always...

P.S. You can create a real poll by clicking the "Poll" button.


----------



## WINDWOLF (7 Jul 2003)

Ok, your old fashioned.    

But i have to agree with you on that
the old combat boots were the best in wear &
tear.**** things were almost indestrucable (sp).
Canvas sides & venting always seen to lead to
foot damage by water,ie trench foot.
Even if you changed socks & kept dry.


----------



## gate_guard (7 Jul 2003)

Mark 3‘s with a vibram sole and a decent inner sole (and don‘t go cheap on either).


----------



## NormR (9 Jul 2003)

Mark 3‘s please, 
Been wearing them as civy wear for over 4 years.. 
Even nicer when I get a good broken in set from surplus... I wear them year in and out... 
Oh yes a good insole and plenty of spit and shine to help keep them dry too. I usually get about 2 years wear, pounding the streets, out of a good pair of Mark 3 - Cdn Combat boots.


----------



## purple peguin (25 Jan 2005)

u.s desert boot/ magnum original


----------



## gun plumber (25 Jan 2005)

Non-insulated Danner Acadia's,thanks


----------



## COBRA-6 (25 Jan 2005)

My insulated (200g) Danner Acadias are the cat's-ass in fall/winter/spring, way better than the WWB... Wore them all through a backpacking trip to Europe, feet were dry and comfy  ;D

In the summer, Mk III's with superfeet insoles... oh yeah!


----------



## mudgunner49 (26 Jan 2005)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> Non-insulated Danner Acadia's,thanks




+1 - really, REALLY hard to beat...


Blake


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Jan 2005)

NormR said:
			
		

> Mark 3's please,
> Been wearing them as civy wear for over 4 years..
> Even nicer when I get a good broken in set from surplus... I wear them year in and out...
> Oh yes a good insole and plenty of spit and shine to help keep them dry too. I usually get about 2 years wear, pounding the streets, out of a good pair of Mark 3 - Cdn Combat boots.



2 years??? what do you do with em? use em as skis behind a car??

Ive had mine for over 4-5 years and theyre still in great shape... and yes i wear them regularly... 

Mk III's are my boot of choice as well.... overall just a great piece of kit when worn properly..


----------



## Blackhorse7 (27 Jan 2005)

Cpl Thompson

"When worn properly"...

Is there an improper way to wear them?  You have to forgive my lack of knowledge, but I have been out for awhile.  I assume you are referring to the new two sock system.  And does anyone have a pic of some Mark III's?  Are they the old combat boot that was in use when I was still in (some 11 years ago)?  If so, does anyone know where I can get a pair of surplus ones?


----------



## Matt_Fisher (28 Jan 2005)

WINDWOLF said:
			
		

> Ok, your old fashioned.
> 
> But i have to agree with you on that
> the old combat boots were the best in wear &
> ...



Do you know what you're talking about?  That was the exact reason that the jungle boot was designed, to avoid immersion foot/trench foot type injuries by allowing the foot to breath and the boot to dry out quickly if it became wet.


----------



## DannyBoy (15 Sep 2005)

Id have to say Magnum Storms, awesome boot, its like a running shoe with the protection of a combat boot and it has great ankle support


----------



## KevinB (15 Sep 2005)

Matt - keep in mind Windbag was outed a poser POS - MarkC noted it and had a bunch of us sign up to add credibility to his "outage"

 DannyBoy: Magnums are not a "protection of a combat boot" boot.  They are a light duty boot, I would not recommned them for a field boot for extended periods.


----------



## Island Ryhno (15 Sep 2005)

This thread is from January Kev. Danny, why do you just keep bringing up old old posts and putting one liners in them?


----------



## fourninerzero (21 Sep 2005)

Depends on the situation

Urban and dry out- magnum, non waterproof
urban and wet- magnum waterproof
Field dry/dusty- danner desert boots
field and wet- danner recon boots
garrison- shined up Mk III's


----------



## fourninerzero (23 Sep 2005)

mind you, the boots I havearent always what I use with the unit. typically, its the waterproof magnums and the Mk III's. if I had my way thats what I would wear in each situation.


----------



## D-n-A (25 Sep 2005)

My Boots

Garrison - MkIIIs
Field- warm weather - Jungle Boots
Field - wet/cold weather Danner Acadias 8" -200-gram Thinsulate Insulation


----------



## reccecrewman (2 Oct 2005)

Mark III combat boots with vibram soles - good to go  ;D


----------



## nULL (2 Oct 2005)

Yeah, the MKIII with good insoles; with the exception of my rapidly flattening arches, I've never had a problem.


----------



## ZipperHead (2 Oct 2005)

In my estimation, the MkIII has crippled more people than polio.

Granted, IF you get them resoled with Vibram soles, and it's not even the Vibram that helps, it's the cushioning (can't think of name right now) that they apply between your boot and the Vibram sole that provides the shock-absorbing cushioning that is needed. And IF you add decent insoles (not the POS that they give you at QM) like the $30 type from Foot Locker. So, given the cost of getting them resoled (about $50-60) plus the $30 insoles, you are looking at $80-$90 to only improve a boot. And if anybody says it's easy to get a chit to get your boots resoled, guess again. Getting gender-reassignment surgery is probably easier nowadays. Only people with severe medical problems can get the Crown to pay for those goodies. And isn't prevention of injuries the key, not waiting until you get injured.....

I say they get off their ass, and actually get the new temperate boots into the system, so people (like me) don't have to spend $150+ on decent boots (Corcoran model 1944) or get lucky enough to get a pair of Danner's issued because they are out of MkIII's, and I have a chit for Vibram soled boots (oddly enough, due to injuries). 

Anyway, as noted in many other posts, give us a boot allowance, and as long as it's black, and looks like it's even vaguely military, let a soldier buy what works for them (they do it with women and their bra's, why not boots???).

Al


----------



## Glorified Ape (4 Oct 2005)

I'll take anything but the MkIII. That boot is absolutely atrocious for my feet. It may work great for other people but after only 6 months of wear, my MK3s are caving over the sole on the outsides and worn to an angle on the heel. I was born with club feet - IE my feet twisted around the wrong way - so my feet don't work so well in alot of shoes and boots. Since I walk almost exclusively on the outsides of my feet, the sagging-over-the-side effect plays havoc with my ankles, especially in uneven brush (and even gravel at times). 

Next trip to Longpoint will find me in the to see the doctor for a civi boot chit (and advance, if possible) and orthotics. I'd prefer to do away with the MKIIIs all together - who the hell ever heard of soling a boot with what amounts to rubber concrete? Great cushion there, yessir.


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy (4 Oct 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Call me old fashioned, but find the standard Canadian combat boot to be a good all around boot. Gore-tex is good, but not always, fleece lining is good, but not always, canvas sides and vent holes are good, but not always...
> 
> P.S. You can create a real poll by clicking the "Poll" button.



buddy i totally agree !


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (5 Oct 2005)

MK III with Vibram.  Just make sure your cobbler uses a good glue or adds toe screws.  Lesson learned.  :'(


----------



## Grunt (5 Oct 2005)

I really like black US Jungle boots (good ones not the made in china knockoffs) for field boots most of the time, and in garrison they are really hard to spot (I have a chit anyways).   I tried the Danners with goretex liner for a day in Wainwright this summer and started to get a little water damage on my feet after the first day, just not breathable enough.  Went to J boots the next day and never had a problem after that.


----------



## chrisf (5 Oct 2005)

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> MK III with Vibram.   Just make sure your cobbler uses a good glue or adds toe screws.   Lesson learned.   :'(



The nails in the toe scare me silly working around electrical equipment... good conducting path... I've got them, but they still make me nervous.

That being said, with the vibram soles (I've got a chit), the old combat boots are actually great... durable, comfortable, and unlike the goretex boots, they dry out quickly when wet.


----------



## BernDawg (5 Oct 2005)

Gentlemen.  Good insoles are available at the MIR.  The Spenco insoles are awesome and free.  I believe we are entitled to 2 pair a year.  I use them in all my boots.  CF safety boots,  Cbt boots, and Issued Matterhorns (awesome boots too).  Due to an injury I have all my boots vibram soled as well.  If it weren't for the Spencos the CF would be paying a small fortune for orthotics.


----------



## D-n-A (5 Oct 2005)

Do you need a chit to get them?


----------



## COBRA-6 (6 Oct 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Do you need a chit to get them?



Yes, at least at the HCC in Ottawa.

Something you may want to look into are Original SWAT Boots, I picked up a pair of tan ones off the internet for less than $70CAN. Super light weight, great cushioning, breathable, the best boots I have worn by far. I did the DANCON march last week in them, 25kms with a 15kg ruck, they were outstanding!


----------



## BernDawg (6 Oct 2005)

MikeL.  I've Been at 3 different bases since I started using them (2VP Winnipeg, CFSME Gagetown and Cold Lake) and I have never required a chit.  I just go to the pharmacy and ask for them.  They check on the computer and if it has been a year or more they give me a set.  At CFSME I filled out the nonprescription drug request that we get on course and they came the next day.  Hell I even got a set in Alert!  In short, it doesn't hurt to ask and if you need a chit get one.  You only have 2 feet and the're yours for life.


----------



## Black Watch (8 Oct 2005)

Has annyone seen the cadpat boots prototypes??? Man, those are uggly and seem to be a pain to maintain


----------



## ZipperHead (8 Oct 2005)

> Has annyone seen the cadpat boots prototypes??? Man, those are uggly and seem to be a pain to maintain



I hope that this isn't some kind of joke (the post, that is....). 

Whether the boots are ugly or not isn't really relevant. We're not talking about the runways of Paris or Milan. Are they effective? That's the issue. Not much point being all cammed up in CADPAT, and having a pair of black boots attached to the CADPAT body, now is there?? As somebody in another post (another forum??) mentioned, black is not a good colour, as far as the colour/IR spectrum goes. Absorbs too much heat (I wear a black beret, and I know that it absorbs a lot of heat in the sun..... the term sun-F&%*ed must have been invented by a crewman....) and shows up a lot easier with thermal viewers than CADPAT.

And if the whole issue about the maintenance has to do with them not being black (ie black polish for black boots), I hope you aren't serious. I have heard more than a few mental-midgets comment about how we'd have to get CADPAT polish to keep them clean. Ummmmmm, I think a clear paste would do the job. 

Anyway, I haven't seen them around lately, and I haven't looked at the CTS site in some time, so I don't know their status, but no doubt some fashion-oriented clown somewhere squashed the idea because they were more concerned with looks than performance and/or effectiveness.

Al


----------



## Black Watch (9 Oct 2005)

At first, no joke, I have seen those on tv. Of coure, a whole cadpat uniform could be a good idea,  but in my opinion, those boots are not good looking. And yes, the officier interviewed (capt. Perron if I recall) said and quote "ces bottes sront tout un défi pour les militaires au niveau de l'entretien, ceci étant du ÃƒÂ  la nature du cuir". Translation: "These boots will be quite a challenge to maintain due to the chemicals in the leather."

And I do question the fact that black is not a proper color. Yes, fro field clothing, such as shirt or pants, I agree with you, but the soil is mainly black, wherever you are. So I still believe black boots are good.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Oct 2005)

there's no such thing as black soil.


----------



## D-n-A (9 Oct 2005)

Black isn't a natural color in nature. So its tends to stick out.


----------



## ZipperHead (9 Oct 2005)

IF they were to get these boots (which I just looked on the CTS page, and it is in "definition" status.... read the page for what that means), I'm about 99% sure that it will only go to soldiers that are deploying overseas, so it won't be a garrison boot. So it will come down to being for specific operations, as needed, I'm guessing. And even if it is a day-to-day boot, so what. People didn't like the CADPAT at first because it "looked stupid", but have now become used to it. And more to the point, it could very well be a more effective boot than what we currently have (WWB and Mark III), which is what really matters. 

Here's the link for a picture (and the relatively current info ref this boot http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/2/261_e.asp

Al


----------



## armyvern (9 Oct 2005)

There are currently some prototypes of these boots out being trialled now. As no specific cadpat design has yet been chosen, they are listed as "in definition." There were some problems with dying the leather right through so that the cadpat design stayed apparent even when the boot was scuffed up. My latest update from CTS advised that this has now been overcome and that the boots would be issued with a green paste for upkeep. 
If you scroll down the CTS link below, you will see that the entitlement is for 2 pr per entitled member. Each army soldier (RegF & ResF) will eventually get their 2 pair, as well as Air/Sea DEU employed in support of land ops. Strongly suspect that personnel deploying on International Ops will be first in line as they should be, the rest will follow.
Perhaps the "Bomber" (employed in the CTS Cell) has some more recent info about this item of kit. My last update was Aug 05.


----------



## ZipperHead (9 Oct 2005)

> If you scroll down the CTS link below, you will see that the entitlement is for 2 pr per entitled member. Each army soldier (RegF & ResF) will eventually get their 2 pair, as well as Air/Sea DEU employed in support of land ops. Strongly suspect that personnel deploying on International Ops will be *first in line as they should be*, the rest will follow.



I read the entitlement part, but seeing as how some of the kit that is labeled "In service" has yet to make it's way down the food-chain (ie the ICE jacket), something that is "in definition" will probably take an inordinately long time to make it to the bottom-feeders (such as myself). This is why I cringe when I look at the Equipment forum, and see newbies asking when they are getting issued the JTF-ninja-sniper invisibility cloak, because they saw somebody on TV with it on, and gosh darn it!!!, they have 3 weeks in the military, and DESERVE it!!!! 

As a somewhat amusing aside, I was instructing on a DP3A course earlier this year, and a fellow Strathcona broke his arm in the turret of the Coyote, and when the medics came out to look at him, they cut his ICE jacket off. We begged them not to do it, and I am still somewhat traumatized by the memory of a perfectly good ICE jacket being cut. I saw the same fella about a month ago (5-6 months after said incident) and guess what?!? He didn't get a new jacket, and has to wear the old Goretex jacket. The horror!!! The horror!!!!!

So, short story long, I wouldn't be holding my breath to see these boots on anybody (except pers trialling them) anytime soon.......

Al


----------



## Freddy Chef (9 Oct 2005)

I remember reading that as the Americans transition from woodland to MARPAT and ACU that they are also transitioning to a boot that has low-maintenance suede (commonly used in desert boots), as opposed to any leather that requires some form of maintenance.


The CF Temperate Combat Boots (from Matterhorn?):

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/images/items/Photo6-1_b.jpg

Though they have leather that is thoroughly dyed, and will keep it's colour when scuffed, they still need maintenance.


The DANNERÃ‚® USMC TEMPERATE WATERPROOF 8" BOOT: 

http://www.actiongear.com/cgi-bin/tame.exe/agcatalog/picsxl.tam?picsxl=dmb05_07.jpg


The CORCORANÃ‚® USMC HOT WEATHER BOOT: 

http://www.actiongear.com/cgi-bin/tame.exe/agcatalog/picsxl.tam?picsxl=mmb01.jpg


Thoughts/opinions regarding maintenance and cam in a boot's design?


----------



## D-n-A (10 Oct 2005)

On another forum I'm on, theres some US Soldiers, they all seem to like the new boots, but are unsure how it'll hold up in the winter. Also, Danner doesn't make the issue USMC Boots, Bellvue makes them, and the US Army ones.


----------

